
Tony Fadell's Struggle to Build Nest - edbrown23
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/03/24/the-information-tony-fadell-nest
======
edbrown23
As someone working at a consumer hardware company, it's easy to see how you
can get bogged down by details and micromanagement, like Tony Fadell seems to
have done at Nest. Hardware seems to involve so many more things to focus on
and perfect when compared to a SaaS product.

------
vadym909
Its hard to put any credibility into scandalous stories like this because
there's always 2 sides to a story.

If this was really true, I can't imagine why anyone with multiple options to
work elsewhere would tolerate his BS.

Personally, I don't care even a bit about Nest. My $30 non programmable
thermostat is just perfect. If his head is bloated over that invention, he
needs to get it checked.

~~~
anonexnester
I used to work there, not very long ago. When the last HN thread happened
where someone mentioned PTSD from Tony's yelling, I was thinking to myself
'wow that's stretching it'. A day later I realized I had been in the same boat
all along, with mini-Tony's on my team (boy were they worshipped as stars..),
and the only thing that had prevented me from accepting that PTSD remark was
association as I still worked there. I quit soon after and while I have a new
job with a nice team, it has taken quite a bit of therapy to get over the
scars from micromanagement, f-bomb language and other artefacts.

~~~
mondoshawan
Tony is most definitely /not/ a leader. Firsthand experience here from what
amounted to an attempted takeover of another team inside of Google. He came,
said our work was shit, said we were going to start from scratch, and shortly
after, lost nearly the entire software division.

------
SocksCanClose
which it to say: don't these type of pieces usually come out as part of a
structured public relations campaign that culminates in an announcement that
the company is for sale?

------
pkaye
How many people are working no the nest thermostat and how many years will
they take to finish it? I haven't seen anything new come from them in a while.

------
SocksCanClose
wait is google trying to sell off nest?

